# Cover For A Well Casing



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2009)

I'd like to cover the well casing in my front yard.
A miniature wishing well like I've seen around here would do the job but I've got a hankering for something different, like a gazing ball.
I'd have to get a pedestal that would cover the casing.

Any suggestions or ideas?
I'm not wed to the gazing ball thing.


----------



## Skier76 (May 18, 2009)

Google "mock rock". We use one for our well, looks great! We actually bought two more for our weekend house; one for the well, one for the septic access. 


Random pic I found online:


----------



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2009)

Thanks.  I don't know if I could sell that.
Do they look real?


----------



## Skier76 (May 18, 2009)

Yes, very much so. You can't really tell it's fake until you touch it. We've had one in our front yard for 8 years now. I'll try and get a picture of it.


----------



## RAY_PA (May 18, 2009)

my wife put a 'mini-outhouse' over ours, it had a seat and all the necessaries in it. looked inviting, so I put one of those rubber dog poo's in it, as to add some touch......


----------



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the idea.  I like it but I can't conceive of my wife coming up with that idea, but that's her.
It's whimsical.
Our well is right in the middle of the front lawn too.

Maybe a big gnome...
Or a lighthouse?

We do have plenty of rocks around here.  I'll have to look around to see if I can find one in a store.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 19, 2009)

Well, my wife is amenable to a fake rock.
So, skier, if you have any pics, that'd be great.


----------



## Skier76 (May 19, 2009)

I'll do my best to take a few pics after work today.


----------



## woodsman23 (May 19, 2009)

http://www.plowhearth.com/product.asp?pcode=4030


----------



## Gooserider (May 20, 2009)

Lots of options, I'd probably check out the local garden supply places as they have lots of pedastal style things that might work (you didn't give dimensions on the thing you are trying to cover...)  I've also seen various statues of critters (frogs, rabbits, bears, etc.) either just plain or holding a gazing ball.  We have one person in our town that has a moderate size statue of a bear in their front yard, probably 3-4' tall, that they "dress" in seasonally appropriate outfits to fit upcoming holidays...  Low key but amusing to keep an eye on as the outfits change.

How much attention do you want to give the cover?  Set it up and forget it, or keep changing its look to entertain the passersby?

Gooserider


----------



## Skier76 (May 20, 2009)

Some pics I took after mowing yesterday. Took them on my BlackBerry, so they're not the greatest...but should give you a good idea of what it looks like.


----------



## Later (May 20, 2009)

Good looking rock!


----------



## velvetfoot (May 20, 2009)

Excellent!
Thanks very much for the pics.


----------



## Skier76 (May 21, 2009)

No problem! Let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is the rock we got.
There was an initial small problem:


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 3, 2009)

Here, really:


----------



## rphurley (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a half wiskey barrel planter, upside down over my well casing.  Not a great pic, but you can see it on the right, in front of the Japanese maple and behind the oak rounds in the foreground.


----------



## mjbrown (Jun 3, 2009)

how about a small lighthouse?


----------



## rphurley (Jun 3, 2009)

mjbrown65 said:
			
		

> how about a small lighthouse?



Or a Citgo sign. Like behind Fenway Park! :lol:


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 3, 2009)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Here is the rock we got.
> There was an initial small problem:



LMAO! I showed this pic to my wife and we both had a good laugh. Excellent work! 

The rock looks great in place. It's amazing how "real" they look.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah.  Thanks again for the tip.  We got a kick out of the whole fake rock thing.


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 3, 2009)

We've got two on order for our place in VT. I'll be sure to follow your lead and post some "it fell on me!" pics when they arrive.


----------



## rphurley (Jun 3, 2009)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Here, really:



The rock looks good there.  Good job!


----------

